# Spring black bears



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good places to go? I'm not sure what states hold a spring season, but I'm thinking Canada is the way to go. I don't want to spend a lot of money but I'm willing to travel just about anywhere to go.

Any info will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I've hunted bear in Canada probably about 7 times or so with my bow.
The price of a hunt has about doubled in the last 10 years, but that being said don't go for the cheap hunt.
If your going to go only a time or two spend the money and go to an area that has older bears in places that haven't been hunted much if at all!

Bear hunting can be a cake walk if you just want any size bear, but can be a challange if you set your standards higher and know what your looking at. Judging bears can be tough, keep a barrel standing up, if the bears back is even with the top or taller he's a monster. If he's at that highest ring 3/4 of the way up its a darn nice bear you'd be happy with.

Whats nice is you don't have to go far, Manitoba has great numbers of bears and some true giants as well with lots of colored bears.
Sask and Alberta along with BC also have great bear hunting. 
Manitoba will probably be your best bang for your buck. Expect to spend between 1500-2800 for a quality hunt. Don't look at old photos from the past. Ask for last years trophy pics and trail camera pics and call folks that have hunted with them, and not just the ones who shot bears.
Try to find someone that is going into a new unhunted area if you can.
Good luck and have fun, oh and go in mid may. If you go later they will be rubbed out and the bugs can get real bad also. 
Fly in trips cost more but usually the quality of the bears can be better due to the remoteness.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I watched a show on the hunting channel and they were hunting in Oregon. They said you can buy two tags over the counter. Must have decent population there.


----------

